# Poseidon's a tough guy until...



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The camera comes out! Poseidon is my betta fish, he's green/blue/purplish-red, and just as spoiled as Lily. :lol: Today I was going into my room and out of curiosity, decided to check the temperature in his tank. Standing next to it, I suddenly realized he was right there next to the glass and flaring his gills as wide as he could at me! He's never done a full-on flare and I couldn't help but giggle because as threatening as I'm sure he meant it to be, I just thought it was adorable! He did it a couple more times and I decided to run and grab my camera and see if I could get a picture of him doing it.

Soon as the camera came out? WOOSH! Gills down, and Poseidon zipped across his tank to the back to hide behind a plant. :lol: I tried getting a picture of him from the side of the tank and he just kept zipping around and hiding. I gave up pretty quickly, not wanting to stress him out much, but I thought it was hilarious my big tough boy is apparently camera shy. :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: That is beyond funny. 

I had a betta (her name was Ellen DeGenefish, just in case you were curious  ) that would hide every time I turned the overhead light in my room on, but she didn't mind lamps. She was so strange. She also hated the see-through aquarium rocks I used, so I had to switch to all colored ones. :roll: I don't care if fish don't have good memories, they are still funny and personable.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cutie! I've got a Betta in my office at work. He's #3 actually. I taught #1 how to take food from my hand. It was the best thing ever.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

hanhan27 said:


> I don't care if fish don't have good memories, they are still funny and personable.


I agree! And Poseidon is the third one for me too. First was Angel, who lived 2 years in a one-gallon bowl, and even survived being nearly frozen when our heat quit working during a weekend away at the cabin. :shock: I was amazed he pulled through that, his water had been SO cold when I got home. Then Apollo was the second, and he graduated from the bowl to the 2.5 gal tank I have now. He died soon after I moved him though, not sure if it was related, or what...Poseidon has done great in the tank though! Angel used to come up to the top of his bowl as soon as he saw me, knowing he was about to get food. Poseidon's usually too busy bluffing at his reflection to notice until I stick a finger in the water to catch his attention. :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

lol my betta, Haku, is probably the mellowest guy ever. The one before him was nuts, he would flare at anything and everything XD All Haku likes to do is swim to the front of the tank and "pace" excitedly whenever someone came near him. I think that he just loves having people pay attention to him :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

PJM said:


> Cutie! I've got a Betta in my office at work. He's #3 actually. I taught #1 how to take food from my hand. It was the best thing ever.


Hahaha. Do you call them #1, #2, #3, etc? Or do they have names? My mom went through so many betta fish at one point that I just started calling them all "Fish", haha.



Lilysmommy said:


> hanhan27 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care if fish don't have good memories, they are still funny and personable.
> ...


Betta fish are seriously amazing. Ellen DeGenefish died, and I was way too grossed out by it to flush her down the toilet... her scales were peeling off and whatnot, and I can't stand the sight of anything dead. So I waited for the next time my fiance to come over so he could flush her. 2 weeks later he came over, picked up the bowl, dumped her in the toilet... and she started swimming around. :shock: I had to put a glove on and dig her out and put her back in her bowl and she lived for another 6 months :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

hanhan27 said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > Cutie! I've got a Betta in my office at work. He's #3 actually. I taught #1 how to take food from my hand. It was the best thing ever.
> ...


Well, they have all been named Fitch. So, yeah, Fitch 1, 2 & 3. :roll:


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Makes me miss my old Beta *Sammy Hagar*. Funniest fish story ever!


----------

